

Monit issues DMCA takedown against Mike Perham's open source Inspeqtor project - waffle_ss
https://github.com/github/dmca/commit/e8e7a27dd17ad6fe8d53fbb8f6084b560b2d3a29

======
rockyj
Mike is one of the nicest developers around, if he read the code of an open-
source project and re-wrote it in a different language I do not see what the
problem is. Then again, I am no lawyer but this is kinda scary.

~~~
AznHisoka
I am one of the most reliant users on Sidekiq, and when I first started using
it, I was angry at how certain features didn't work as I expected.

Sent an angry email to Mike, and he responded kindly, answering all my
questions. From that day forward, I bought Sidekiq Pro, and have been a fan of
his since. So you know whose side I'm supporting here.

